# family dilemma



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wife sis asking me to find her white guy. She is 24 in her last yr of college. Marine biology. Super hard working family. Big farmers. 10 kids....10 college grads soon. Prob is most guys coming here come to play. No way do I want this family to experience that. How can I help her?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Wife sis asking me to find her white guy. She is 24 in her last yr of college. Marine biology. Super hard working family. Big farmers. 10 kids....10 college grads soon. Prob is most guys coming here come to play. No way do I want this family to experience that. How can I help her?


The best way to help is not to help in something of this nature. If a relationship goes south and **** hits the fan, with their perception of life here, they will forever hold you at fault. I would simply tell them no in no uncertain terms and tell them you moved here to retire; not be a match maker..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> The best way to help is not to help in something of this nature. If a relationship goes south and **** hits the fan, with their perception of life here, they will forever hold you blame. I would simply tell then no in no uncertain terms and tell them you moved here to retire; not be a match maker..


Believe me I have thought of that. I think I'll just tell her to try a dating site but be very careful. This is an exceptional waray family. Japanese filipino


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Believe me I have thought of that. I think I'll just tell her to try a dating site but be very careful. This is an exceptional waray family. Japanese filipino


It's just like with the money issues or anything else here that you are uncomfortable with. Just say no and then stick to your guns.
It may ruffle a few feathers but it will work itself out..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> It's just like with the money issues or anything else here that you are uncomfortable with. Just say no and then stick to your guns.
> It may ruffle a few feathers but it will work itself out..


Agreed


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I told mine that all of my good friends are married and the single ones I know are "players". Deadma topic


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I told mine that all of my good friends are married and the single ones I know are "players". Deadma topic


I told her that a few times


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> Wife sis asking me to find her white guy.


For what it's worth, congratulations.
Im sure you made a very positive impression on your sis-in-law 

She is still young and has a college degree at that Im sure she will find someone or someone will find her.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> For what it's worth, congratulations.
> Im sure you made a very positive impression on your sis-in-law
> 
> She is still young and has a college degree at that Im sure she will find someone or someone will find her.


My wife's family love me. I kept them all safe thru Yolanda in tanauan Leyte.


----------

